# Really easy focaccia bread



## spirit deer (Apr 11, 2009)

I made this recipe today and it's so good and sooooo simple!  This bread has a nice chewy texture.

Easy Focaccia Bread*
1 c. warm water (not too hot)
1 tsp. yeast
1 t. sugar
1/2 t. salt
2 T. olive oil
2 c. flour
1/8 c. or so additional flour
additional olive oil
herbs, Parmesan cheese, or other toppings as desired
  Mix together first five ingredients.  Mix in 2 c. flour.  Cover and let stand 5-10 hours at room temp or until dough is doubled in bulk and looks bubbly.  Sprinkle 1/8 c. of flour around edge of dough.  Using a rubber spatula, pull dough away from bowl, letting flour drop between bowl and dough until dough ball is covered with flour.  Use additional flour sparingly as needed.  Lightly oil 12-14" pizza pan with olive oil and dump dough onto pan.  Spread out dough into circle.  Brush lightly with more olive oil and sprinkle with Parmesan, garlic powder, herbs, or toppings of your choice.  Gently pat toppings into dough to help them stick.  Bake at 400 for 20 minutes.
   *This would also make a great pizza crust.  Bake it about ten minutes before adding sauce and toppings.


I haven't made this in the DO yet but I think this will make a great camp bread since there's no kneading and it's not a bit messy.  A half batch should fit nicely in a #10 DO and it could be made on the lid the same as lid pizza.  

I topped mine today with Parmesan cheese and an herb blend intended as a meat rub and it's really good.  The rub has spices as well as herbs and also gives the bread a nice salty flavor.  Flavor options are infinite so feel free to experiment with dry rubs, various herbs and spices, or whatever sounds good.  Or just put the olive oil on the top and bake it plain.  If I hadn't had the rub, I'd have used an Italian herb blend or basil and oregano along with some garlic powder.


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds easy enough that even I can do it. Thanks.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds Great!  I think this one goes onto the to do list.


----------

